# Any neopets art to share?



## Evian (Mar 18, 2016)

I drew fanart of my strawberry kougra on neopets. [Drawing here]
Recently entered this drawing into the beauty contest. 

Is anyone else entering this beauty contest? Want to share your art entries?

Or just share your neopet art in general?

I sort of went off-design for the kougra, and added way more stripes. I assume it is open to interpretation. I used paint tool sai.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 18, 2016)

Awww your Kougra is so cute!! I love how big you drew the ears! X3

I drew my Ogrin last year: www.furaffinity.net: Choking Hazord by TheKC


----------



## redhusky (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a Kougra, as well!


----------



## Evian (Mar 21, 2016)

redhusky said:


> I have a Kougra, as well!


Ooo what color paint?


----------



## Evian (Mar 21, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Awww your Kougra is so cute!! I love how big you drew the ears! X3
> 
> I drew my Ogrin last year: www.furaffinity.net: Choking Hazord by TheKC


Nice! Those weren't in the original set when neopets came out, but I think their one of the better 'new'ish released species. 
Their most recent one I'm not much of  a fan of.
Nice work!

also sorry for the late reply @w@


----------



## TheKC (Mar 21, 2016)

Evian said:


> Nice! Those weren't in the original set when neopets came out, but I think their one of the better 'new'ish released species.
> Their most recent one I'm not much of  a fan of.
> Nice work!
> 
> also sorry for the late reply @w@


Thanks! And I know, I was there from when Neopets was new. I like most of the pets new and old. Chocking Hazard is my Lab pet. He happens to be an Ogrin. I want to make him a Drake someday.


----------



## Evian (Mar 21, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Thanks! And I know, I was there from when Neopets was new. I like most of the pets new and old. Chocking Hazard is my Lab pet. He happens to be an Ogrin. I want to make him a Drake someday.


My biggest wish is to obtain a Desert Kougra, or an UC Baby Kougra with a decent name. 

If only TTwTT


----------



## TheKC (Mar 21, 2016)

Evian said:


> My biggest wish is to obtain a Desert Kougra, or an UC Baby Kougra with a decent name.
> 
> If only TTwTT


lol You loves the Kougras! XD 
I have the Faerie Kougra and Halloween Kougra on my old old account. 
My favorite is my Blue Pirate Krawk.


----------



## Evian (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm jealous >w< I don't have either of those </3

If you ever want to adopt them out or trade them please let me know!

I have an ice kougra to trade


----------



## redhusky (Mar 25, 2016)

Evian said:


> Ooo what color paint?


Magma! I stay up all night waiting for the pool to open. Totally worth it.


----------



## Aixa (Mar 26, 2016)

shadow kougra n_n www.furaffinity.net: Nuby by Aixa


----------



## Evian (Apr 8, 2016)

redhusky said:


> Magma! I stay up all night waiting for the pool to open. Totally worth it.


I still haven't caught my magma time


----------

